# MultiChannel Digital Converter Box



## aseiter (Feb 23, 2008)

Does anyone know if there are/will be what I refer to as multichannel/broadband digital converter boxes? What I am referring to is only having one (1) converter box for all of the sets within my house. It would convert the digital to analog for all channels at the same time, rather than having to select the desired channel on the converter box. Thus, within my house each set could select the desired channel, like they do now with analog, as opposed to each set defaulting to the channel on the converter box or having to have multiple converter boxes - one for each set and vcr.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

aseiter said:


> Does anyone know if there are/will be what I refer to as multichannel/broadband digital converter boxes? What I am referring to is only having one (1) converter box for all of the sets within my house. It would convert the digital to analog for all channels at the same time, rather than having to select the desired channel on the converter box. Thus, within my house each set could select the desired channel, like they do now with analog, as opposed to each set defaulting to the channel on the converter box or having to have multiple converter boxes - one for each set and vcr.


In a word, no. The cost for such a device would be astronomical.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

aseiter said:


> Does anyone know if there are/will be what I refer to as multichannel/broadband digital converter boxes? What I am referring to is only having one (1) converter box for all of the sets within my house. It would convert the digital to analog for all channels at the same time, rather than having to select the desired channel on the converter box.


I can assemble such a system for you, but it will cost about $150/channel and will take up the better part of a small room in your home (it must be in an air conditioned environment). You might do better if you find some mom and pop cable operation that is upgrading.

What you're seeking is entirely and unequivocally impractical at the consumer level.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You will find it MUCH cheaper and easier to have a converter box for each TV device.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please continue the discussion at:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=121089


----------

